
Show HN: Boo – Dating powered by psychology - dereklee868
http://boo.dating
======
egfx
Some serious issues with the messaging.

1) very sparse amount of info on the front page not enticing me to click
download.

2) on the app page the info text in the screenshots are white on light blue
making the text near impossible to read.

3) 0 followers on the Twitter account. If you can’t even follow your own
product then why would I?

~~~
dereklee868
Thanks for the great feedback! Will be working on these soon.

------
wmurmann
The keyboard hides your action buttons during signup. I'm running an iPhone X
on 13.3.1.

~~~
dereklee868
Thanks for letting us know! We'll look into it.

------
mleonhard
How do you plan to launch?

